# Cycle Truck Convoy Nov 5th At Long Beach!!



## Jrodarod (Oct 9, 2017)

Frank From Cyclone Coasters will put up the official post. But, I just wanted to give you all a heads up!! Cycle Truck Convoy will be cruising through the streets of Long Beach Nov. 5th 2017. Also, that same day will be the swapmeet at The Pike. (Fill your baskets to sell!!)  So, start polishing them rigs and checking your load. You have less then a month to be ready!! Honk.. Honk...


----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## 58tornado (Oct 12, 2017)

The basket case will be rollin to this ride..


----------

